# how much



## powersaki (Oct 31, 2009)

how much larger than stock can 1 go before having to do axels ect.:thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

that all depends on your driving style, some go for years with stock axles and 29.5 laws, It only took me 2 weeks with 26'' 589's LOL broke the right front


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

or are you talking lift size?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

or tire size?


----------

